# salting in south-eastern michigan



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

I am looking to sub some salting work in se michigan.. I just picked up another tailgate spreader and i have a couple of partimers that can run that unit. It would be for salting only since I am putting it on the back of my suv. also i can sub some work in the m-59 area if some one has any extra work(plowing and salting)


----------



## yzf1000_rider (Oct 24, 2003)

looking to do some sub work in the area im at 15 mile and gratiot area. no salting tho i have my salter listed on ebay. thanx for any help you might be. ive got an 1988 chevy with an 8 ft western blade. waiting for new poly sheild to come in and new cutting edge. but plow works fine now. call me at 586 791 3464 if you need some help thanx. bill


----------

